# Private schools



## gillyboo (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi there, I am new to this forum and wondering if anyone can help. My family and I have been trying to relocate to Canada from the UK for a number of years and finally my husband has bagged himself an interview next week in a private school in British Columbia.

Does anyone know what salaries are like for teachers/heads of department in the private sector. I am trying to decide if I would need to find work also.

Also do teachers in private schools get automatic places in the schools for their children??

I know he can ask all this at his interview but we are just trying to get a head start in terms of our thought process.

Looking forward to your replies.:canada:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I doubt very much there are any rules for this. The free placement of your children in the school will much depend on the school's position on such matters. Depending on how desperate it is to hire your husband could turn the matter into a negotiating feature. I have three university professors in the family and know they received no dispensation on their children's fees.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

I went to a private school in Ontario and my family was friends with one of the teachers families who also had kids at the school. Long story short, they can usually fill all the positions the school allows for without having to give away placements, and they offered only a marginal subsidy for staff. I also know the teachers salary is similar or just slightly more that public school (depending on position), so, those numbers should be publicly available if you Google.


----------



## harka007 (Dec 16, 2013)

Hello,

I wanted to know whats the difference between a public and private school in Canada. also, any info regarding fee structure would help.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Public schools are basically free, whereas you would need to pay for Private education. All schooling has to meet requirements of an Provincial education authority.


----------



## harka007 (Dec 16, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> Public schools are basically free, whereas you would need to pay for Private education. All schooling has to meet requirements of an Provincial education authority.


hmmm Thank you however, I would rephrase the question...what i needed to know was in terms of education and facilities. as per your answer if the education provided is the same then why do people enroll in private schools?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Because they have plenty of money and believe their children will receive a better education and afford them better opportunities in the working world. There is, IMO, a degree of snobbery involved. I personally think that belief is somewhat misguided. Public education in Canada scores highly in regular surveys of education around the world.


----------



## harka007 (Dec 16, 2013)

Cool Thanks...


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

Interestingly, the leaders of the three main Canadian federal parties all went to public schools. One, Justin Trudeau, attended a public school while his father was Prime Minister of Canada and he plans on sending his children to a public school. The children of the current Prime Minister, Steven Harper, attend a public school. Many lawyers I know in Toronto send their children to public schools.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> Because they have plenty of money and believe their children will receive a better education and afford them better opportunities in the working world. There is, IMO, a degree of snobbery involved. I personally think that belief is somewhat misguided. Public education in Canada scores highly in regular surveys of education around the world.


The above is pretty much nonsense. Private schools have much better student to teacher ratios, staff, facilities and significantly higher scores and university entrance rates. While all schools have to meet provincial education standards, private schools regularly exceed them. I wouldn't have personally chosen to go to a private school, nor would my parents, but I was asked to leave the public school system... I've seen the whole thing from the inside, while I don't believe in it personally, you can't deny the reality.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Your comment about being asked to leave the public school system says it all, IMO. Suffice to say I disagree with you.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> *Your comment about being asked to leave the public school system says it all, IMO*. Suffice to say I disagree with you.


I phrased that wrong... In grade 2 I tested off the chart for primary school and was functioning at a middle school level and was gaining no benefit from learning ABC, 123 (when I was going home and reading Leon Uris). A decision was made between the board and my parents that I would be better suited for a more challenging educational environment that the public school system simply couldn't provide.

You are entitled to your own opinions, clearly as an outsider looking in you aren't able to make an even assessment.


----------



## psalmg (May 1, 2014)

Please does anyone know if I graduate from academy Canada ( A private college) I can be issued post graduation work permit its a 2 years diploma program


----------

